# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  постоянное отключение "Подключения по локальной сети 100мб"

## Dimka80

Здравствуйте! У меня проблема  с интернет связью - 3 дня назад стало пропадать Подключение по локальной сети 100 мб. Проверял на вирусы-вроде их нет. На сторонних форумах узнал что можно настроить сетевую плату Realtek8139Ethernet. Вместо Авторежим (по умолчанию) поставил 10 Мб полудуплекс. Вместо 64кб пакета, установил 8кб. 
Действительно это восстановило подключение по локальной сети благодаря чему нормальный доступ к интернету вернулся. Но в чем же проблема? Вернуть настройки по умолчанию то есть на 100мб (Авторежим) я не могу - Подключение по локальной сети сразу начнет обрываться и подключаться снова (и снова обрываться) 
Посоветуйте на что это похоже? Это обрыв 1 из проводков витой пары (кабеля) или это повреждение Сетевой платы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## w32stator

Это связано с витой парой. Либо она испорчена, либо ваш кабель слишком длинный. И идёт затухание сигнала. Возможно ваш провайдер перенёс хаб в другое место и с ним удлинили ваш кабель. Либо перенастроили свой маршрутизатор не в лучшую сторону. Ещё как вариант большая нагрузка на их маршрутизатор. В любом случае связывайтесь с провайдером. Для решения проблемы. Единственное как проверить, работоспособность вашей платы это подключить напрямую к другому компьютеру(с настройками 100 Мб), например ноутбуку. И проверить разрывания. Если их не будет. Значит проблема не у вас. После ноут подключить к провайдеру и проверить. Как будет на ноуте.

Обычно такая проблема появляется на дешёвой витухе в 4 жилы без экрана (от 60-70 метров длина кабеля). Если заменить витуху на 8 жильную(и экранированную), проблемы исчезают.

----------


## Dimka80

Спасибо за информацию. Будем решать.

----------


## Серёжка Навий

Подскажите пожалуйста, от того что постоянно сеть прыгает сетевая карта может сгореть? дело в том что была такая же проблема, наладчик сделал все как в шапке поста, но это помогло на время. Сетевая карта сгорела и с новой сетевой картой происходит таже беда.

----------

